# What can we write off on our taxes exactly?



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Someone told me we can write off insurance, car payments, cell phone. Is this true?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robert finnly said:


> Someone told me we can write off insurance, car payments, cell phone. Is this true?


Go see Jackson Hewitt or H&R Block.
You CAN write off the cost of an agency or a private individual doing your taxes.
I like having someone to blame.

I want to see if i can write off my XM radio this year.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Robert finnly said:


> Someone told me we can write off insurance, car payments, cell phone. Is this true?


First, you need to choose which of the following methods you'll be using. Most use the SMD method.
1. Standard Mileage Deduction
2. Actual Expenses
tohunt4me is right, you can write off the cost of a tax preparer whichever method you choose. You'll need to keep a *mileage log* whichever method you choose.
If you choose Actual Expenses you can't change to SMD with the same vehicle.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Ty


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> Someone told me we can write off insurance, car payments, cell phone. Is this true?


Yes, based on the percentage you drive for rideshare


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Take the mileage and pad your books.Paying taxes on this shit is for fools.

Xm and car washes can be added to mileage


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

"Home Office space" for where you place all your "records" can be tax deductible; last year with my other self-contract work I deducted around $700ish for that; you should be able to deduct your lunch as well; XM radio membership should be tax deductible as well, since it's used for passengers. About 70% of your monthly phone bill is tax deductible, or even 100% if you do this full time. Any supplies you buy to keep your car clean or items you buy to give to your passengers; depreciation to your vehicle; I believe taxes paid on your car as well; the sky is the limit if you know how it "applies" to your business. Making business cards... In regards on whether choosing the standard deduction or actual expenses, I think for this line of work, actual expenses would be better. $.534 a mile is what it is for this year, but I think our actual expenses exceeds that. We have to do oil changes at a faster rate than others; we wear our tires quick; gas is just super expensive as well.


----------

